
Scala Pattern Matching Warts and Improvements - based2
https://lptk.github.io/programming/2018/12/12/scala-pattern-warts-improvements.html
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/scala/comments/a5sov6/scala_pattern...](https://www.reddit.com/r/scala/comments/a5sov6/scala_pattern_matching_warts_and_improvements/)

